# CPC-A/looking in Bergen County NJ



## rf1850 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have my CPC-A and am looking for either a full time entry level position or part time internship in the Northern Bergen County NJ or South-East Orange County NY area. I am a hard worker and anxious to be a part of a new team.  Please feel free to contact me. 

RfeinsteinCPC@Hotmail.com


----------



## alicem04 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Looking for employee....*

RF1850,
I came accross this while reviewing the forum notes. It looks as though you may be in the general area and may be something that will assist you.  Hope this helps. .

* We are trying to hire a coding specialist *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Women's Healthcare practice in Princeton, NJ is looking to hire someone to do billing and coding who can grow with our new practice. Please send inquiries to maria.sophocles@gmail.com.


----------



## rf1850 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thanks for looking out.  I had seen this one, but Princeton is over an hour from where I am.


----------



## apcarter (Apr 15, 2011)

Please send me your resume at apc2107@columbia.edu


----------

